# Hall Of Shame



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Alright peeps, just posting to let you know that the Hall of Fame is now officially called the Hall of Shame. We moved BS's picture thread in there for moderation purposes. Basically, the threads in the Hall of Shame will be given a little more leeway than the regular Lounge. Enjoy!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Piranha Guru said:


> Alright peeps, just posting to let you know that the Hall of Fame is now officially called the Hall of Shame. * We moved BS's picture thread in there for moderation purposes. * Basically, the threads in the Hall of Shame will be given a little more leeway than the regular Lounge. Enjoy!


For the, what, third time now? Not trying to start a problem but does anybody on staff remember that this has been done before and then changed back? If I remember correctly there was even a poll and the members voted to bring it back to the Lounge, not that that means anything.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I remember...and then people started bitching about it being overmoderated. Putting it back in the Hall of Shame is where it belongs.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

So basically, it's ok now to post T-n-A shots?!!....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

so HoS will be p-furys red light district







can i get my own window to flaunt my stuff?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Forum rules still apply...don't get too crazy.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Piranha Guru said:


> Forum rules still apply...don't get too crazy...*bunch of damn hypocrites!...*


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

BS' thread gets exiled and the Ask a Question thread gets pinned. Blasphemy.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ reported


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Hall of Shame on another forum I frequent is where threads are made about banned members and like a public view Padded Room. Pure f*cking hilarious I tell you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

I am requesting the Funny Pictures thread is locked and shut-down.

That thread doesn't belong outside the Lounge and I won't be making any posts in my thread while it's there.

I'll start a new Funny Pics & Gifs thread in the Lounge.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Hall of Shame on another forum I frequent is where threads are made about banned members and like a public view Padded Room. Pure f*cking hilarious I tell you.


i told this to a mod as a suggestion... i thought that would be funny to make the padded room viewable


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> I am requesting the Funny Pictures thread is locked and shut-down.
> 
> That thread doesn't belong outside the Lounge and I won't be making any posts in my thread while it's there.
> 
> I'll start a new Funny Pics & Gifs thread in the Lounge.


It is in the Lounge...Hall of Shame is in the Lounge, ergo, your thread is still in the Lounge.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Piranha Guru said:


> I am requesting the Funny Pictures thread is locked and shut-down.
> 
> That thread doesn't belong outside the Lounge and I won't be making any posts in my thread while it's there.
> 
> I'll start a new Funny Pics & Gifs thread in the Lounge.


It is in the Lounge...Hall of Shame is in the Lounge, ergo, your thread is still in the Lounge.
[/quote]

Quit with your communist logic pguru!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

Nope, that thread is dead to me.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> Nope, that thread is dead to me.


Did you even read the new intro for the Hall of Shame?

If a funny pics thread doesn't belong in there, then it doesn't belong anywhere!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

put it to the test... ill bet sooner or later bull will come around


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

BS can change his P-Fury bookmark so the that thread automatically comes up...this is the first time in a long time he's left it anyway. Now that Jeff has been shipped off to a retirement facility and no longer needs his daily sponge baths at PF HQ, BS is having a hard time adjusting. I thought moving his thread to a place of more prominence and less meddling would brighten his mood?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Piranha Guru said:


> BS can change his P-Fury bookmark so the that thread automatically comes up...this is the first time in a long time he's left it anyway. Now that Jeff has been shipped off to a retirement facility and no longer needs his daily sponge baths at PF HQ, BS is having a hard time adjusting. I thought moving his thread to a place of more prominence and less meddling would brighten his mood?


Uh, there was no meddling to begin with.....? BS' thread was untampered with.... You mods never learn,


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

P-Teach are these threads being moved to the hall of shame because they are a deterrent or eye sore thats affecting the possible traffic of the site?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> P-Teach are these threads being moved to the hall of shame because they are a deterrent or eye sore thats affecting the possible traffic of the site?


Nope...only members see the Lounge and its Hall of Shame. I'm really just doing it as a show of force and dominance because I have nothing better to do than to piss people off.







This cracks me up...people bitching about thread placement. Really? REALLY?

Look at what is mostly in the Hall of Shame...all the threads where you guys are allowed to post stuff that is in the gray area that toes the line of what is acceptable. Tell me how BS's thread doesn't fit with those other threads? It belongs there, it is not a demotion of the thread, people should be rejoicing in the streets that it is now it its hallowed place! The Hall of Shame is where all epic threads reside! Now, if you claim that it isn't epic, and doesn't deserve to be there, then I guess we don't need it at all...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry I was not trying to be a dick. I think the Hall of Shame should be Renamed the Hall Of Fame and then pruned. BS's main issue with his thread being moved there is probably that section is often revered as a place where threads go to die. Its like the Golden Gate Bridge.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

really? its sounds like a place where threads go to die so BS refuses to partake? give me a break. i love the funny pic thread. and if bull really wants it done and over with ill pick it up.

i posted too soon

whats even the news here? HOF is now HOS and you included the funny pics thread. wow...amazing overhaul


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I am curious as to where the Hall is located with respect to the entire organization. Is there a blueprint, or flowchart, or layout diagram that gives perspective? My understanding is that inside of the lounge, there is a hall located somewhere within it. Now if I was looking for something called "The Hall of Shame", I'd think it would be located somewhere dirty... like behind the toilet areas... I would think "Hall of Fame" would be located somewhere near the front of the lounge, just when folks enter in... (the one with the nice windows and pretty flowers).


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Sorry I was not trying to be a dick. I think the Hall of Shame should be Renamed the Hall Of Fame and then pruned. BS's main issue with his thread being moved there is probably that section is often revered as a place where threads go to die. Its like the Golden Gate Bridge.


Interesting...in there are some of the most active threads...chicks pics threads, AQHU, and now BS's thread along with an older mugshot thread, introduce yourself thread, and where is your stomping ground thread.

As far as a flow chart, look on the main forum page and you will see that Hall of Shame is listed directly under the Lounge. If you click on the Lounge, Hall of Shame appears prominently across the top. We can change it back to Hall of Fame if the name gets your panties in a bunch, but considering most of what you find in there is the e-version of what you would find on a toilet stall, that just reinforces the name change.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

The Latrines?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Smoke said:


> The Latrines?


Outhouse might be more apropos.

Back Room seemed a little too seedy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

I can't find the Funny Pics thread. 
I thought it was in the Lounge, but I can't see it.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> I can't find the Funny Pics thread.
> I thought it was in the Lounge, but I can't see it.


Look harder...it should take you 1/1,000,000 the time it would take you to scour the Internutz for one of your pics.

Or just click here....


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

the crypt of famous threads past since all threads go there and either die or were already dead

a.q.h.u needs its own section


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

Piranha Guru said:


> Look at what is mostly in the Hall of Shame...all the threads where you guys are allowed to post stuff that is in the gray area that toes the line of what is acceptable. Tell me how BS's thread doesn't fit with those other threads? It belongs there, it is not a demotion of the thread, people should be rejoicing in the streets that it is now it its hallowed place! The Hall of Shame is where all epic threads reside! Now, if you claim that it isn't epic, and doesn't deserve to be there, then I guess we don't need it at all...


Why does it NEED to be placed in obscurity? It's not a prominant position - it's another page away from the Lounge.

What was the thinking behind this move?









I don't like it and I'm requesting the Funny Pics thread be locked. I have no further use for it.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

to bad your not the op or you could ask for it to be closed


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Uhhh that thread now belongs to me guys.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Noooo not the funny pic thread!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Uhhh that thread now belongs to me guys.


Thank you for stepping forward and accepting responsibility for an orphaned thread. Bullsnake has made it clear that the thread is dead to him and that he no longer has any use for it. I hereby rename the thread "Danny Tanner's Funny Gif/picture Thread" in honor of its new foster parent!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Thank You sir! P-Fury! I came to you as your new King. Bullsnake has abandoned his domain.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^^








so dramatic, u guys are cracking me up. congrats DT


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

this is blasphemy rename its p-furys funny pics and vids it belong to the people now!!!!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

bob351 said:


> this is blasphemy rename its p-furys funny pics and vids it belong to the people now!!!!!


Silence!

Send him to the gulag!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> this is blasphemy rename its p-furys funny pics and vids it belong to the people now!!!!!


Silence!

Send him to the gulag!
[/quote]
hahahahahahaha
DT power trip = awesome









/sits back and watches dramatics unfold


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> this is blasphemy rename its p-furys funny pics and vids it belong to the people now!!!!!


Silence!

Send him to the gulag!
[/quote]

Don't get too cocky...BS retains parental rights that he can reclaim at any juncture.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> this is blasphemy rename its p-furys funny pics and vids it belong to the people now!!!!!


Silence!

Send him to the gulag!
[/quote]


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

stupid idea to change the name, good idea to put that pointless thread in there to die


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Trigga said:


> stupid idea to change the name, good idea to put that pointless thread in there to die


Well, one out of 2 ain't bad...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Thats what my dad said when he found out my brother wasnt his!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i dont get it
threads dont die, they need to be deleted. someone needs to walk up to the craptastic old threads no one cares about (all of them) and bitch slap them with the delete hammer. guru?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Central said:


> i dont get it
> threads dont die, they need to be deleted. someone needs to walk up to the craptastic old threads no one cares about (all of them) and bitch slap them with the delete hammer. guru?


P-Fury has a strict no deletion of threads policy that has been around since the dawn of time...I believe it is one of the Ten Commandments of P-Fury. Sometimes threads get set invisible or what we call "soft deleted", but almost never wiped. I am also unaware of any new corporate policy on thread deletion.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

dont delete... let them sink in the lounge... its only fair they deserve that respect of burial in the lounge


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Yeah lets start deleting old threads. You know because they are such an inconvenience..... Those threads are classic. Why would you delete them? Oh I know because this is P-fury and someone always has to B*tch about something.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Piranha Guru said:


> Uhhh that thread now belongs to me guys.


Thank you for stepping forward and accepting responsibility for an orphaned thread. Bullsnake has made it clear that the thread is dead to him and that he no longer has any use for it. *I hereby rename the thread "Danny Tanner's Funny Gif/picture Thread" in honor of its new foster parent!*
[/quote]

Really? That's just weak. For some reason, I expected better from you, on both levels.

It really doesn't matter to me, I'll go anywhere on the site do whatever I want but I still think it's a punk move to put that thread in the HOF AGAIN after members requests got it taken out of there before.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Relax Bawb.

Its a joke. I do not have the willpower or feeling to scower google and meme sites every f*cking day for pictures. The thought of its just sad to be honest.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

the description needs changing
it should be "the worst (or best)"

and i think we can safely delete the old mugshots thread, the black man getting beat up thread and the build a better body thread for starters. put them in the lounge. if they are worthy they will get traffic. if not they shall fall off the first page and go into pfury history.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

This is the dumbest decision made for this site since the last dumb decision to move BS's thread into the HOF. That thread is epic, it's the first thing I click on when I come to Pfury. Way to kill it, it's now another jerkoff spam lounge for aqhu people.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Well, DT has already proven himself to be an unfit foster parent...the funny gif/pic's thread will now become a ward of the state of P-Fury and be raised and nutured by the people!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Right, so get off the mod power trip and put it back in the lounge where it belongs so BS can start posting again.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Then we can bury the lounge


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Boobah said:


> Right, so get off the mod power trip and put it back in the lounge where it belongs so BS can start posting again.


It is in the Lounge...

Would you like some cheese to go with your whine? Maybe I could call the waaaaahhhhhmbulance? Would you like a tissue?

It's where it belongs. Get over it.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

It was where it belonged for years until someone made a stupid decision. It's moved off the front page and back on in the past because someone else made the same stupid decision, so it's not the first time. The only people that will see it now are the spammers that actually go into the hall of shame to post in aqhu, which is fairly obvious from all the reposts and reddit comics that were posted since it was moved. BS contributed a lot to that thread and I'll whine as much as a want until he posts in it again. It's been "Bullsnake's GIF/PIC thread for a long time and it's pretty messed up you'll change the name so quickly.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Danny Tanner said:


> Relax Bawb.
> 
> Its a joke. I do not have the willpower or feeling to scower google and meme sites every f*cking day for pictures. The thought of its just sad to be honest.


No worries here. You are only peripherally involved, I never expected that you'd find a blue couch on the streets and develop liver problems for my occasional amusement.*

I just thought it was a juvenile move and weak humor from PG. I also don't understand why that thread keeps getting moved even though the members have said several times in the past and now, that it should be pinned, not moved and one of the greatest contributors to an epic thread gets mocked for speaking out about it.

* +1, if you do though.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

What do you mean the "front page"? The Hall of Shame is on the main forum page = front page, and can be clicked on just as easily as the lounge. The thread is no harder to get to than before (actually easier and people can peruse the other picture threads in there). There is also a handy little button entitled "View New Content" which allows you to see what has been posted over the entire site since your last visit...very handy and much more efficient for those that like to see what's going on in besides more than one thread.

You guys act like that thread is the whole damn site...doubt most of you bitching would care if I stuck the whole Piranha Discussion Forum in the Hall of Shame.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Your ego is ridiculous. You can't live with a stupid decision and undo it (again), so instead you'll make fun of BS for being upset about it. The justification for moving it is just crap too. For 1300+ pages it wasn't a problem; the mods would go in occasionally and flex their e-muscles by deleting a pic now and then. All the sudden we need to move it? I could give a piss where you put it, but if BS isn't going to post in the thread he made and everyone else loves then I say move it the hell back. It's okay, we know it can be done...because it's been done before.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Boobah said:


> Your ego is ridiculous. You can't live with a stupid decision and undo it (again), so instead you'll make fun of BS for being upset about it. The justification for moving it is just crap too. For 1300+ pages it wasn't a problem; the mods would go in occasionally and flex their e-muscles by deleting a pic now and then. All the sudden we need to move it? I could give a piss where you put it, but if BS isn't going to post in the thread he made and everyone else loves then I say move it the hell back. It's okay, we know it can be done...because it's been done before.


My ego? I'm not the one who gave up on a thread because it was moved. It got moved "all of sudden" because sh*t hasn't been done around here for about a year or more for those paying attention. Grouping the pic threads all together has been on the agenda for a while. The funny pics thread was the only one outside of the Hall...it has been reunited with its brethren. I wish the squeaky wheels of this site would get as worked up about the Information Section as they do about the placement of a thread. Talk about ego and entitlement...look in the mirror.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

The "agenda" was stupid, just like the decision to move it. People read BS's pic thread, that's why it's different than the other pic thread. Is that why it was moved? Because you feel like it should be grouped? WAY BETTER REASONING THERE! I have no ego in this, my point is moving it was a mistake, and then shitting on BS for not wanting to contribute is messed up. Move it back, you're not pioneering anything by moving that thread or getting anything done. It's been done before. They moved it back. It's okay.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

this is so rediculous, I can't belive people are making this such a big deal. But keep going, this is truely entertaining.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

TRIG said:


> this is so rediculous, I can't belive people are making this such a big deal. But keep going, this is truely entertaining.


no kidding
the irony is boobah is making for more hilarity then the funny pic thread ever provided. ive never seen someone so bored with their life they got so bent out of shape over moving a thread into a pinned section of the same forum. wonder how he handles bill collectors?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Abraham Lincoln once said :

"He who fears change has only one thing to fear in change itself."

- Abraham Lincoln on change.

I think what he was trying to say is that we are all fearful of change no matter how subtle. I think he was trying to tell us that change is not always a foggy entity but the American way.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

Danny Tanner said:


> Abraham Lincoln once said :
> 
> "He who fears change has only one thing to fear in change itself."
> 
> ...


yea... So change the subforum to the "hall of fame". Not that I really care, but that seems to be what this discrepancy is about.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

I'll argue with a f*cking wall if it will argue back. It's just a normal cycle in Pfury history. The next step is someone makes a poll asking if it should go back on the front page.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Central said:


> this is so rediculous, I can't belive people are making this such a big deal. But keep going, this is truely entertaining.


no kidding
the irony is boobah is making for more hilarity then the funny pic thread ever provided. ive never seen someone so bored with their life they got so bent out of shape over moving a thread into a pinned section of the same forum. wonder how he handles bill collectors?
[/quote]

Hey Central, it's the pfury lounge. We argue about stuff. My life is pretty boring today. It is my day off however and it's a hundred degrees outside so I'm hiding inside. I guess I just don't wank off to the pfury mods like some of you do, so I feel like I should speak up when something stupid happens. Not to mention that thread is hilarious and needs to not go die


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Boobah said:


> I guess I just don't wank off to the pfury mods like some of you do


you saw that?......


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Central said:


> I guess I just don't wank off to the pfury mods like some of you do


you saw that?......
[/quote]

I was there...very erotic


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/stretches out and changes subject
wellllll...time for me to be hittin the old rusty trail

/uncomfortably leaves


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

/Goes to AQHU to discuss with the gang about our next step for total lounge domination.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Boobah said:


> I guess I just don't wank off to the pfury mods like some of you do


you saw that?......
[/quote]

I was there...very erotic
[/quote]

How else would he have become a Forum Assistant over night...Central has a kung fu grip!







Best $2 I ever spent


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

Do what you want with the Funny Pics thread. I'm done with that thread -and I'm done with Piranha-Fury.

I've given it some thought and I've come to the conclusion that Piranha-Fury is not the forum I jioned back in '03.

Back then, many people were abandoning a over-moderated fish forum called Predatoryfish.net. The moderators there were on a weird power-trip and people were leaving in droves to jion other forums or start their own. I didn't own piranha at the time, but I loved the laid-back atmosphere and camaraderie of Piranha-Fury. It was all about keeping really mean fish and good humor. Mike (Xenon) and Jeff (GG) were active posters in the Lounge and I spent many many hours chatting in the Lounge during the day while I endured a horrible job in a chewing gum factory.

But that was a long time ago. The forum has since been sold to some kind of Chinese forum business and Xenon and most of the old-schoolers are hardly around anymore. The moderation has taken a turn for the worst. I knew last month when a picture of a jacket that said "powertrip" was removed from the Funny Pics thread because it offended a moderator that my days here were numbered.

When I found the Funny Pics thread was moved into a secluded section of the Lounge that already has restricted members-only access in defiance of the wishes of the entire P-Fury community I concluded my time here was done.

Good-bye P-Fury. I'll still check in from time-to-time and see how things are going. If anybody wants to e-mail me or friend me on Facebook, you can IM me here or reach me at [email protected]

Thank you.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Thank God another racist forced to leave the internetz forever now that minorities can afford computers


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

See ya later! You wont be missed!

Party Time Minorities!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Trigga said:


> See ya later! You wont be missed!
> 
> Party Time Minorities!



















The drama is hilarious...


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

BS I messaged yah bro.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

That's f*cking sad


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

WE TAWK DER JAWBS AND DER INTERNETZ!! LET TEH LULZ ENSUE!!!!

/high fives the "Chinese forum business" and "jions" the minority party


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

It's yours if you ever want it back Bullsnake.


----------

